# flagtail



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

I have one 5 inch flagtail in a 120 gallon planted tank. He has taken up residence in a cave and seems begrudge being out in the open at all. When he is out he is quite jumpy and fairly concerned with his reflection. Does this sound normal?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

William, flagtail doesn't usually hide. Check your water parameter to see if quality of water has dropped.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

charles said:


> William, flagtail doesn't usually hide. Check your water parameter to see if quality of water has dropped.


Check the params quite regularly. Here they are temp. 78 ammonia 0 nitrite 0 nitrate 7 ( I have been letting this stay there as I understand it is necessary for there to be measurable nitrate for the plants). kh 3 gh 5 ph 7

could it be the nitrate?


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

rickwaines said:


> Check the params quite regularly. Here they are temp. 78 ammonia 0 nitrite 0 nitrate 7 ( I have been letting this stay there as I understand it is necessary for there to be measurable nitrate for the plants). kh 3 gh 5 ph 7
> 
> could it be the nitrate?


just did a bit of reading about nitrates and it doesn't seem that at this level there should be a problem for the fish.

Thank you for your help Charles


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

also, I am dosing a bunch of seachem products for the plants with 50% water change once a week.
excel flourish potassium phosphate iron nitrogen


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

What are the other tank mates??
Cheers!!


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

budahrox said:


> What are the other tank mates??
> Cheers!!


12 pygmy corydora, 4 corydora julii, 13 hatchetfish, three angels, two royal farlowella's


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

could there be some connection to the seachem regime? Excel maybe? The water parameters, that I can measure seem good.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

rickwaines said:


> 12 pygmy corydora, 4 corydora julii, 13 hatchetfish, three angels, two royal farlowella's


Any chance the Angels are aggressive towards it???


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

budahrox said:


> Any chance the Angels are aggressive towards it???


it is possible, the angels are quarter sized, there are three, I did see one of them chase the flagtail out of a corner once. Seems so preposterous, they are so small.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

lol small but can be a PITA
I'm no Flagtail expert by any means but IME they don't like flashy quick swimmers or aggression. Might be why it feels more comfortable hiding in the cave???
Food for thought.
Cheers!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

budahrox said:


> lol small but can be a PITA
> I'm no Flagtail expert by any means but IME they don't like flashy quick swimmers or aggression. Might be why it feels more comfortable hiding in the cave???
> Food for thought.
> Cheers!!


agreed they do not like fish that swim really fast.
mine used to get spooked badly by the tinfoil barbs i had.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

Adz1 said:


> agreed they do not like fish that swim really fast.
> mine used to get spooked badly by the tinfoil barbs i had.


when he/she is out he does seem to get spooked very easily by my movements. Not sure that I have fish that move particularly fast.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

My Flag Tail gets chased by My Distichodus S. (They don't like each other) but it wont hide and still stays out in the open,the Flag even threatens back when in the mood,hard to picture angels being much of a threat,I guess you just happen to have a timid one?


----------

